# Seasonal Music



## departuresong (Dec 13, 2009)

What is some of your favorite seasonal music to listen to during the holiday season?

I really enjoy Mannheim Steamroller and Trans-Siberian Orchestra; then again, so does everybody.

But one album I'm really surprised to find myself enjoying is Tori Amos' _Midwinter Graces_. It's absolutely gorgeous; easily Tori's best work since _Scarlet's Walk_. I love the compositions. There's a mix of classic carols with original works... and she's reworked the lyrics of various songs so they are no longer puking Jesus references. It's really appreciated.

What about you guys?


----------



## spaekle (Dec 13, 2009)

I _very ironically_ seem to like the religious Christmas songs the best. Most of them sound awesome when sung by big church choirs, and at least better than annoying crap like Jingle Bell Rock. :[ 

And then Carol of the Bells is also totally badass, but everyone thinks that too so. 

Trans-Siberian Orchestra is really cool; I had a sort-of opportunity to go see them live once, but the people offering gave their extra ticket to someone else.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 13, 2009)

last year at christmas, i had a big affinity for my bloody valentine. i'll probably listen to loveless again, because it's one of my absolute favorites. this year, it's not clearly defined. i'm all over the place right now. 

as far as actual christmas music goes, i don't really have a problem with any of it. the stuff i tend to really enjoy tends to have big choirs, though. i love the feeling of multiple people singing at once. it's very stirring. there's an oldies station here that plays christmas music from the '40s through the '80s. you get loads of awesome stuff that pop stations won't play anymore.


----------



## Flora (Dec 13, 2009)

You guys ever heard of Straight No Chaser?  They do very awesome Christmas music XD

Plus there's a random Jewish guy who can and _will_ break out into the Dreidel song.

_Dreidel, dreidel, dreidel_
_I made it out of clay_
_You realize that Christmas_
_ain't the only holiday. _("Oy.")


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm not gonna lie. My very favorite Christmas song is You're A Mean One, Mr. Grinch. Loved it ever since I was little.
Big church choir versions of the religious Christmas songs are also very pretty.
And I know every so often the local station that does all Christmas this time of year will play this epic symphonic-metal-type version of Carol of the Bells. Which is _awesome_.

But the one Christmas song I really, really despise is the Hall & Oates version of Jingle Bell Rock. Or Jingle Bell Rock in general really. They play it around here _all the damn time_.

And then there's the one time I heard an 80's-style metal version of Silver Bells while I was working. See, I work in a very small thrift store that attracts a lot of old ladies, quite a few of which happened to be in the store when it came on. Hilarity ensued.


----------



## Flora (Dec 13, 2009)

^ o.o _metal_ Silver Bells?  For some reason I can't imagine that.

Also how in heck did I forget Carol of the Bells?


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 13, 2009)

ShiningGlass said:


> What is some of your favorite seasonal music to listen to during the holiday season?
> 
> I really enjoy Mannheim Steamroller and Trans-Siberian Orchestra; then again, so does everybody.
> 
> ...


I haven't heard Tori's Xmas album but I can imagine it being total shit, as I haven't liked anything since Boys for Pele. Apart from like two Doll Posse songs.

Other perennial favourites are Sarah McLachlan's Wintersong, and Mostly Autumn's Christmas stuff.

And Fairytale of New York.

As in general seasonal music, black metal is usually my music of choice during winter.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 13, 2009)

Watershed said:


> I haven't heard Tori's Xmas album but I can imagine it being total shit, as I haven't liked anything since Boys for Pele. Apart from like two Doll Posse songs.


You should give it a try. I'm not crazy about Tori's new stuff, either, but _Midwinter Graces_ sounds more like old Tori than new.

How could I forget "Fairytale of New York"? Absolutely fucking brilliant.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 13, 2009)

Fairytale of New York is more or less the only one I can stand.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 13, 2009)

I like some, dislike others. For me though, Fairytale of New York is the epitome of seasonal music. It's not christmas until I've heard it at least once.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Dec 13, 2009)

Let's see, Choir of the Bells is a definate. I have heard a metal version of this before, have to find it again <3

Uhhh actually I'm pretty good with any melody played around Christmas; the melodies from around this time are one of the few things I still like about Christmas. Goddamn "Jingle Bell Rock" argghh.

Fairytale of New York? i am very ashamed to say I have not heard that on the airways...ever :c I'm looking for it.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 14, 2009)

I'm a fan of the Atheist Christmas Carol. And of course Carol of the Bells. And Chiron Beta Prime. So on.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 15, 2009)

THE BOYS OF THE NYPD CHOIR WERE SINGING GALWAY BAY
AND THE BELLS WERE RINGING OUT FOR CHRISTMAS DAY

I also enjoy some of the more traditional carols (my favourite's O Little Town of Bethlehem, but it has to be the British version, and it absolutely _has_ to have the fourth verse in), and I cannot help but love the cheesy, awful Christmassy pop songs (I'm thinking especially of the Love Actually version of All I Want for Christmas and S Club 7's Perfect Christmas).

Plus those songs that get played endlessly on the radio as soon as it hits December; Do They Know It's Christmastime?, Stop the Cavalry, Rockin' Around the Christmas Tree, I Wish It Could Be Christmas Everyday and, of course, Slade screaming about how IT'S CHRISTMAAAAAAAAAASSSSS!!!

Oh, and I adore Barenaked Ladies' Hannukah Blessings beyond all measure, too.

Awesome.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 15, 2009)

Hannukah isn't even during christmas this year wtf... Jews.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 15, 2009)

Christmas music, to me, is a bit of a mixture between vomit, and... uh, more vomit, that comes out of the ears.


----------



## departuresong (Dec 15, 2009)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Christmas music, to me, is a bit of a mixture between vomit, and... uh, more vomit, that comes out of the ears.


So I see you've never listened to "Fairytale of New York."


----------



## hopeandjoy (Dec 15, 2009)

The Hanukkah Song.

Holiday Clusterf***, of course.

Nothing quite like TGWtG to make you ready for Christmas.


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 15, 2009)

I prefer Trans Siberian Orchestra. They are Badass, and because I listen to Metal anyway, it makes even better. Of course, I will listen to most seasonal music. I mostly like those with a lot of instrumental parts. I'm not to crazy about too many singers when it comes to holiday music.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 15, 2009)

TSO aren't metal. Savatage maybe... (but Savatage were better anyway).


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 16, 2009)

Also, would like to point out that you're actually not allowed to complain about Christmas songs until you've been forced to sing through the sdguhsaglusd carols for Midnight Mass (ONE AND A HALF HOURS OF FUCKING SINGING THE WORST CHRISTMAS HYMNS KNOWN TO MAN). 

Those are the rules that I've just made up.


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, I know they are not metal. They are just about the closest you can get to a metal holiday CD. Metallica or Megadeth should make a christmas CD....
*Imagines Metallica in Santa Hats*
Yeah....That would be nice....


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 16, 2009)

metallica should stop making music and megadeth too they haven't been good since the early nineties


----------



## Chopsuey (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I wouldn't care is Megadeth stopped, but Metallica should continue. Death Magnetic is better Than 'Load' or 'St. Anger'. They might get better again. And haven't you listened to the lyrics for Whiplash?
"We'll never stop, We'll never quit, cause' we're Metallica!"
And they better not quit.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 16, 2009)

A frog shitting a turd is better than St. Anger. That's not an achievement.

Christmas music.

Mostly Autumn.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Dec 17, 2009)

My chore is singing this wonderful song called "Candlelight Carol". It's pretty much about Jesus, his birth, metaphors surrounding it and such, but I love the melody too much. The full SATB version is just gorgeous when sung correctly.

Other than that there's "Take a Winter Walk with Me" and "Take a Winter Walk" The former being fun, bouncy, and childish while the later is graceful, flowing, and probably something that only mature voices could pull off presentably. Both are secular so that's a nice plus. :3

And then there's "Grown up Christmas List" which I find adorable. After that come's the things practically everybody knows (Carol of the Bells, You're a Mean One Mr. Grinch, etc.).


----------

